# Steering wheel controls for aftermarket radio



## terefpat (Dec 7, 2008)

I have an aftermarket radio installed in my '01 325i sedan. I would like to be able to use my steering wheel controls. An aftermarket audio installer told me that he could install a "module" so that I would be able to use the controls. Is this true? If so, where can I get this module? How do I install it? How much does it cost? Also, my radio is bluetooth/satellite capable. Will I be able to use these functions, too?:dunno:


----------



## CharlieHustle (Dec 15, 2008)

Look for a Steering Wheel Interface for BMW by a company named PAC. I've installed them into many BMWs with Aftermarket stereos and they've worked fine. Costs around 45 bucks or so....maybe less.


----------

